# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب: مكتبة محمد ابراهيم الكتاني

## بديعي

مكتبة محمد ابراهيم الكتاني بمدينة الرباط:


التعريف بمحمد إبراهيم الكتاني:


ولد محمـد إبراهيم الكتاني بمدينة فاس صباح يوم الجمعة 15 رمضان 1325هـ الموافق 18 أكتوبر عام 1907 . و نشأ في أسرة متوسطة الحال وقد عرفت شرف النسب و العلم و الزهد والتقوى و الوطنية و الغيرة على العروبة والإسلام.


تلقى محمد ابراهيم الكتاني تعليمه في الكتاب (المسيد) و في جامع القرويين. كان من رفاقه في البداية محمد غازي وعلال الفاسي و عبد العزيز بن إدريس و بوشتى الجامعي ومحمد المختار السوسي.اجتاز امتحان العالمية مع رفيقيه علال الفاسي و عبد العزيز بن ادريس . و بعد نجاحهم رفض الاستعمار تسليمهم الشهادة و تمكينهم من الوظيف إلا إذا تبرأوا من الوطنية ! فلم يكترثوا لحرمانهم من شهاداتهم طيلة فترة الاحتلال، و لم يزدهم ذلك إلا عزما في قصدهم و منعة لتحقيق هدفهم. 
بدأ محمد ابراهيم الكتاني نضاله الوطني و السياسي في العقد الثاني من حياته حين أقسم اليمين مع علال الفاسي ومحمد غازي من أجل العمل على استرجاع استقلال المغرب . وهكذا انطلق جهاده لتعرفه سجون المغرب و صحاريه بأنواع عذابها ابتداء من سنة 1930 - حينما صدر الظهير البربري - و مرورا بالسنوات 1931 و 1936 و1937 و 1943 و 1952. كان مترجمنا يعتبر في نظر السلطة الفرنسية أحد المحرضين الرئيسيين ضد الاستعمار فقد كان مسجلا في القائمة السوداء الأولى التي يعتبر أعضاؤها مسؤولين عن كل أحداث المقاومة الوطنية لاتهامهم دائما بالتخطيط لها و الدعوة لتنفيذها 
قام الكتاني بأدوار كبيرة في ربط الحركة الوطنية المغربية بنضال الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية ففي سنة 1935 انعقد مؤتمر طلبة شمال إفريقيا المسلمين الرابع بتلمسان و حضره محمد ايراهيم الكتاني بصفته مشاركا و مندوبا له بالمغرب بقرار جمعه الأول منذ سنة 1930. وفي تلمسان تعرف على الشيخ الإبراهيمي الذي ألح عليه في مصاحبته للجزائر و هناك اتصل بالشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس رئيس الجمعية وبأعضائها و نسق معهم روابط التعاون الإسلامي و الثقافي و أسس العمل الشعبي لمقاومة الاستعمار المشترك في البلدين. 
ومن الطبيعي أن ينصب جزء من الانتقام الفرنسي على محمد إبراهيم الكتاني الذي هو من الممهدين الأولين للثورة الفكرية التي تسبق عادة كل ثورة مسلحة فاعتقل في آخر حركة اللطيف (1). وفي سنة 1937 قامت الحركة الوطنية بتنظيم مظاهرات صاخبة في كثير من المدن احتجاجا على الأعمال التعسفية اللاإنسانية للسلطة الاستعمارية فبلغ عدد المقبوض عليهم نحو 5000 شخص . و كان محمد ابراهيم في طليعة العلماء و الشخصيات الوطنية بفاس و الذين حكم عليهم بالسجن عامين بصفتهم من كبار المهيجين. و كانت البداية بمعتقل كولميمة لقضاء خمسين يوما من ألوان العذاب و الموت البطئ و هي الأيام التي وصفها مترجمنا في كتابه الصادر(ذكريات سجين مكافح أو أيام كولميمة) كما وصفها المرحوم الأستاذ عبد الهادي الشرايبي في كتابه (ثمن الحرية) بأنها أيام تلونت بأصناف العذاب و الموت البطئ...والذين كتب لهم أن يعيشوا بعد أيام العذاب هذه قضوا بقية السنتين في سجن عين علي أو مومن بسطات ثم في سجن الدارالبيضاء. 
و لما تجددت المظاهرات و الاصطدامات بالمغرب في أواخر سنة 1952 و على إثر اغتيال الزعيم النقابــــي التونسي فرحات حشاد عرفت الدار البيضاء حوادث الكاريير سنطرال فألقي القبض على الأستاذ محمد ابراهيم بمعية الأستاذين الحاج عبد الكريم بن جلون و الحاج أحمد مكوار ووضعوا في سجن كوراما ثم سجن تالسينت بالصحراء مدة ستة أشهر نقلوا بعدها إلى معتقل أغبالون كردوس بالصحراء ليقضوا هناك أيضا نحو السنتين . و لم يطلق سراحهم إلا في سنة 1955 عندما لاحت بوادر انفراج الازمة 
و هكذا يكون المجاهد محمد ابراهيم الكتاني قد قضى ستة أعوام و ثمانية شهور من عمـــره في السجون و المعتقلات الاستعمارية خلال حركة المقاومة الوطنية التي استمرت ربع قرن (1930-1955)وكانت إلى جانب المقاومة المسلحة التي استمرت ثلاث سنوات (1953-1956) ثمن الاستقلال الذي حصل عليه المغرب بعد أربع و أربعين سنة من عهد الحماية المشؤوم. 
عرف الكتاني في توجهه السياسي كأحد المؤسسين للحركة الوطنية و روادها و من الأعضاء العاملين في كتلة العمل الوطني ثم الحزب الوطني ثم حزب الاستقلال بالعضوية في مجلسه الوطني كما يعد من مؤسسي اللجنة المغربية لمساندة الكفاح الفلسطيني سنة 1968 و عضو في لجنتها المركزية، و من مؤسسي جمعية شباب النهضة الإسلامية 
و في توجهه الديني ، كان الفقيد سلفي النزعة نتيجة تأثره بجمال الدين الأفغاني و محمد عبده و رشيد رضـــا و بالشيخ أبي شعيب الدكالي ومحمد بن العربي العلوي. و في توجهه الفكري، كان من دعاة إحياء الاجتهاد الجماعي باعتباره مقوما من مقومات الفكر في الإســـــلام و النهوض بالمغرب خاصة و بالعالم الإسلامي عامة. و كان هدفه من ذلك مساهمة المسلمين بصورة فعالة في بناء الحضارة المعاصرة حضارة التكنولوجيا و الفضاء مثل ما بنوا حضارتهم في العصور الذهبية و كان في توجهه ذاك سائرا على نهج مدرسة السلفية التي تربى عليها. كما عرف الكتاني بنبوغه العلمي وشغفه بالبحث و التأطير و باطلاعه على أنفس المخطوطات باكتشافها و التعريف بها في الداخل و الخارج 
و بعدما عاد الملك من المنفى في شهر نونبر سنة 1955 و استرد المغرب حريته انتقل المترجم له  إلى الرباط فعمل محررا بجريدة العلم الناطقة باسم حزب الاستقلال الذي ظل يتابع نشاطه فيه عضوا للجنته المركزية و مجلسه الوطني. وفي سنة 1957 عين سيدي محمد ابراهيم الكتاني محافظا لقسم المخطوطات بالخزانة العامة بالرباط فكان لمجهوده عميق الأثر في نهضة هذه المؤسسة بالكشف عن المخطوطات العربية عامة و المغربية خاصة. 
وعمل سيدي محمد  ابراهيم أستاذاً محاضراً في كليتي الحقوق و الآداب و أستاذاً بالمدرسة الإدارية وقد عين في العديد من اللجان الحكومية التي أسست للنظر في إصلاح التعليم و التشريع و بحكم خبرته الطويلة و تمرسه بالقضايا صار وجهة تهوي إليها أفئدة الباحثين و الدارسين في الشؤون المغربية و الأندلسية و المعتنين بجوانب متميزة من أمور الثقافة الإسلامية كالحركة السلفية و المذهب الظاهري الذي اعتبر أكبر متخصص فيه في العالم الإسلامي. 
هذا و قد توج مساره الثقافي بأن عينه جلالة الملك المغفور له الحسن الثاني عضوا في أكاديمية المملكة المغربية و المؤسسة سنة 1979 . يقول محمد ابراهيم الكتاني عن نفسه: "أنا رجل وقفت حياتي على خدمة الإسلام ، و أعظم أمنية لي أن ينقذ الله الإسلام من هذه المحن الماحقة التي يعمل على توجيهها إلى الإسلام أعداؤه من الخارج و من الداخل، على اختلاف الاتجاهات و التيارات. ولا شك أن انتصار الإسلام سيكون فيه خير كثير للبشرية جمعاء حيث لا دواء للدنيا إلا بالإسلام وحده." توفي رحمه الله ظهر يوم الأحد 29 ربيع الثاني 1411 هـ الموافق 18نوفمبر1990
و إليكم تعريفا ببعض آثاره المكتوبة بين تحقيق و تأليف: 

أولا تحقيق المخطوطات: 
أعمال الأعلام فيمن بويع قبل الاحتلام من ملوك الإسلام تأليف لسان الدين بن الخطيب 
البيان المغرب في أخبار الأندلس و المغرب لابن عذارى المراكشي 
الورقات الأخيرة من البيان المغرب لابن عذارى 
شذرات من كتاب السياسة المفقود لابن حزم 
تقويم اللسان لأبي فرج بن الجوزي 
رسائل علماء فاس للمجاهدين المحاصرين لمدينة سبتة الأسيرة 
خطبة السلطان سليمان العلوي رحمه الله 
الجأش الربيط في النضال عن مغربية شنقيط

ثانيا : دراسات و أبحاث 
الكتاب المغربي و قيمته 
المخطوطات المغربية و ما تحتاج إليه 
أبو عبد الله بن المناصف –المجتهد المغربي 
هل أثر ابن حزم في الفكر المسيحي 
منهج التحقيق عند الدكتور مصطفى جواد 
سلفية الإمام مالك بن أنس إمام أهل المدينة و أهل المغرب 
المورد الأحلى في اختصار المحلى 
حول كتاب القدح المعلى في إكمال المحلى 
من أدب الكفاح الوطني بالمغرب 
حول كتاب الأضداد في اللغة 
نظرات في الثقافة المغربية المعاصرة 
فضل جامعة القرويين في الدفاع عن السيادة الوطنية خلال العصور 
كيف استطاع المسلمون المحافظة على النص القرآني 
حول رسائل علماء فاس للمجاهدين المحاصرين لمدينة سبتة 
حول كتاب النقد الذاتي 
حول كتاب الإمتاع و الانتفاع في معرفة أحكام السماع 
طبيعة دور المحفوظات في المغرب و علاقتها بدراسة تاريخ المغرب 
-مؤلفات علماء غرب إفريقيا في المكتبات المغربية 
جولة في المخطوطات العربية باسبانيا (مدريد) 
العثور على خمسة مخطوطات بالمكتبة الملكية بالرباط 
في المغرب أكثر من خمس نسخ مخطوطة من كتاب الجامع الكبير للسيوطي 
مقدمة القسم الثالث من فهرس المخطوطات العربية بالخزانة 
مجموعة نصوص مختارة من المخطوطات المغربية


ببليوغرافيا مؤلفات والدي الإمام أحمد بن جعفر الكتاني:

بقلم العلامة المجاهد السلفي محمد إبراهيم بن أحمد الكتاني (ت1411 رحمه الله)

إن مؤلفات والدي المرحوم العلامة المحدث الصوفي؛ أحمد بن جعفر الكتاني، المتوفى صبيحة يوم الأحد 23 جمادى الأولى 1340، تناهز الثمانين مؤلفا، ما بين كبير وصغير، وهي تقع في أكثر من عشرة آلاف ورقة، ومن أهمها: الكتب التالية:

"1 -الفتح المبين في الكلام على آية: {وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين}"، في 81 ورقة من القالب الرباعي، ويشتمل على ثمانية أبواب: 1) في أن هذه الآية من أمدح آية في الكتاب المبين. 2) في أن رحمته عامة وخاصة. 3) في أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كله رحمة. 4) في الرأفة والرحمة، والعفو والمغفرة، والحلم والصبر. 5) في أنه كان مجبولا على الأخلاق المرضية من أصل خلقته الزكية. 6) في أن نهاية كمالات أخلاقه الكريمة محجوبة عن الخلق. 7) في أن من عظيم رحمته: ما كان ساعيا فيه من إسقاط التكاليف الشاقة عن أمته، والاهتمام بهم، والشفاعة فيهم. 8) في أنه يجب شكره علينا، والثناء عليه على ما أسدى إلينا.
وهو ما أملاه بزاوية جده للأم سيدي محمد بن الطيب الصقلي ليلة المولد 1320، ثم زاد عليه بعد ذلك.

"2 - المنهج المليح في حل مقفل الصحيح". المجلد الأول في 31 كراسا من القالب الرباعي، المجلد الثاني: كمل منه 16 كراسا بخط دقيق، حتى تكاد صفحاته تمتليء عن آخرها، وأوله: باب التهجد بالليل، وفي أواسط آخر ورقة منه ابتداء الكلام على الوكالة.

"3 - أعدل المناهل على الشمائل". يقع المجلد الأول منه في (29) كراسا من القالب الرباعي (290) ورقة، وينتهي بشرح باب في ذكر نعله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يكتب من المجلد الثاني إلا عشر ورقات، آخرها: الكلام على حديث أنس أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم: تختم في يمينه.

4 - ويوجد من بين مؤلفاته شرح آخر صغير تام، يقع في ستة عشر كراسا من القالب الثماني بخط دقيق. فلست أدري أهذا الأخير مبيضة للأول بحيث كان عازما على الاستغناء بالكبير عنه، أو هو شرح آخر مستقل بنفسه، لا علاقة له بالآخر؟.

"5 - المنهل الفسيح على بردة المديح". تقع مبيضته في جزأين من القالب الثماني، وهما في (622) ورقة بخط دقيق جدا، مملوء الهوامش بالإلحاقات العديدة، وفي آخره أن إتمامه كان يوم الأربعاء 19 رمضان 1321.

وقد خرج منه مجلدا ونصفا؛ الأول في 30 كراسا من القالب الرباعي، والثاني في ستة عشر كراسا وثلاث ورقات، وأوله قوله: أقسمت بالقمر المنشق...، وآخره شرح قوله: بشرى لنا معشر الإسلام...البيتي  . وقد كتب في شرحهما كراسين اثنين، ووقف الكلام قبل الانتهاء من شرحهما.

وقد قال في التخريج بعد خمس ورقات في الخطبة وما يتبعها عند ذكر اسم الكتاب: "ثم إني – إن شاء الله تعالى – لا أطيل في هذا الشرح بتتبع المعاني اللغوية، والأوجه الإعرابية، والنكت البيانية، واللمحات البديعية، لا ما غيري من الشراح أشبع الكلام في ذلك بما فيه غنية لذوي الأفهام، وإنما يتسع كلامي فيما يرجع إلا الشمائل والآثار، والأحاديث والأخبار؛ لأن هذا المعنى أغفله غالب الشراح...إلخ".

"6 -تنبيه القلب اللاهي عن التناجي الإلهي". تقع مبيضته في سبعين ورقة من القالب الرباعي مملوءة الهوامش بالإلحاقات الكثيرة بخط دقيق جدا، وهي مشتملة على اثنين وعشرين بابا: 1) في أن العادة تنقلب بالنية عبادة. 2) في أن الإنسان مطالب بالإسلام والإيمان والإحسان على حسب حاله في جميع أقواله وأفعاله. 3) في أن أتم العبادة ما فعل منها على طريق المراقبة والشهود للملك المعبود. 4) في أنه لا يصل أحد من أهل السلوك إلى المراقبة والمشاهدة إلا بعد إحكام التقوى والمشاهدة. 5) في أنه لا ينال أحد الحضور مع الله تعالى في شيء من عباداته وقلبه مربوط بشهوة من شهواته. 

6) في أن الحضور مع الله ينال بحبس الخواطر والأفكار في التفكر في عظمة الملك الجبار. 7) في أن ذاكر الله جليس الله. 8) في أن روح العبادة: ذكر الله ونسيان ما سواه. 9) في أن من خاطب الله وقلبه مع غير الله فقد أساء الأدب مع الله. 10) في أن الصلاة هي أم العبادات وأساس الخيرات. 11) في أن المصلي يناجي ربه، فليفرغ لمناجات قلبه. 12) في أنه متى خشع القلب بالتذكر والتفكر تبعته الجوارح بالانكسار والتذلل. 13) في أن من الشقاء: قسوة القلب وجمود العين عن البكاء. 14) في [أن] الصلاة الناهية عن الفحشاء والمنكر هي المقامة على وفق الكتاب وصحيح الخبر. 15) في حاله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاته وجميع أنفاسه ولحظاته...إلخ.
16) في أن من أراد أن يعرف حقيقته عند الله؛ فلينظر حالته في الصلاة. 17) في الحث على مجاهدة الشيطان بدفع وساوسه التي يلقيها في قلب كل إنسان. 18) في أن أفضل ما يدفع به الشيطان: الذكر والتقوى...إلخ. 19) في أن من صرف همه إلى الله كفاه هم الشيطان فمن دونه. 20) في أنه إذا حضر القلب في الوضوء مع الله يحضر معه تعالى في الصلاة. 21) فيما يفعله العبد إذا سمع النداء بالصلاة مما يكون سببا لحضوره مع الله. 22) في التوجه للقبلة للصلاة، للمخاطبة والمناجاة.

7 - وقد خرج من هذه المبيضة نسخة أخرى، ولكنها غير تامة، ويختلف ما خرج منها عن هذه اختلافا كبيرا، فقد حذف البابين الأولين بالمرة، وجعل بدلهما بابا أولا آخر في أن الله تعالى ما خلق خلقه سدى، بل جعلهم لعبادته ومعرفته موردا، وأصبح الباب الثالث في المبيضة ثانيا في المخرجة، والرابع ثالثا في المبيضة خامسا في المخرجة، والعاشر رابعا، وتتفقان في السادس معا. أما الباب السابع في المخرجة؛ فهو الباب التاسع في المبيضة، وبه تنتهي قبل تمامها، وهي تقع في سبعة كراريس (مثل الأصل)، مع أنها لم تشتمل إلا على تخريج ثلثه فقط.!

"8 - المتاجر الفاخرة في الاستعداد للآخرة". في (490) ورقة من القالب الثماني، وقع الفراغ منه يوم السبت: 7 محرم 1319

"9 - أنجم الاهتداء السيارة على شرح المرشد للشيخ ميارة". في أربعة أجزاء. 1) في (206) ورقة من القالب الرباعي، وينتهي بانتهاء كتاب العقائد. 2) في (190) ورقة، وأول 3) فصل بموطن القرى، وقد كتب منه (55) ورقة وصلت إلى أثناء الكلام على قول المتن: وحول الأرباح ونسل كالأصول. 4) كتب منه (42) ورقة، يبتديء بكتاب التصوف، وينتهي بابتداء الكلام على قول المتن: يغض عينه...إلخ.

"10 - مصباح الدلالة المتوقد عند ختم المرشد". يقع في (182) ورقة، وهو يبتديء بعد خطبة قصيرة في سطرين بشرح قول الناظم: ذا القدر نظما لا يفي بالغاية...إلى آخر النظم، وكان تمام جمعه في 16 ذي الحجة 1318.

"11 -مزن سحب الخيرات الهاطلات الديم في إبراز مخدرات عرائس الحكم". وهو شرح لحكم ابن عطاء الله، تقع مبيضته التامة في (102) ورقة من القالب الرباعي، بخط دقيق يملأ جل الصحيفة، وقد خرج منه 60 ورقة تصل إلى نهاية شرح قوله: "ولا تبرجت ظواهر المكنونات إلا ونادت حقائقها: إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر".

"12 - الفتح الرباني في شرح توحيد رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني". في أربعة عشر كراسا من القالب الرباعي (140) ورقة.

"عنوان الشرف العالي على عقيدة الهلالي". وهو موزع بين نسختين؛ الأولى: في عشرين ورقة من القالب الرباعي تشتمل على الخطبة والمقدمات، وشرح طالعة الناظم، ثم الكلام على صفتي الوجود والقدم.

والثاني في خمسة وأربعين ورقة من القالب الرباعي أيضا، وفيها كما في الأولى كثير من الهوامش والإلحاقات، وليس بها خطبة ولا شرح لطالعة الناظم، بل تبتديء أول ما تبتديء بالكلام على صفة الوجود، وقد استغرق الكلام عليها وعلى صفة القدم في هذه النسخة ستة أوراق، بينما لم يستغرق في النسخة الأولى إلا ورقتين فقط.

وتنتهي هذه النسخة الثانية بشرح قول الناظم:

وكل ذا في كلمـــــة الشهادة :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: حافظ عليها تحظ بالسعادة

فبإلغاء ورقتين من النسخة الأولى وضمها إلى الثانية؛ تخرج نسخة تامة تقع في (63) ورقة.

"14 - المواهب الفيضية على المنظومة الحوضية". في ستة عشر ورقة من القالب الثماني، مملوءة الهوامش بالإلحاقات، وقع الفراغ منه في 4 شوال 1305. والمنظومة الحوضية المذكورة: رجز في العقائد لمحمد بن عبد الرحمن الحوضي التلمساني، المتوفى سنة 909، وهي في نحو ستين بيتا.

"15 - طراز الذهب المرقوم على سراج طالب العلوم". تقع مبيضته في أكثر من ثلاثمائة ورقة من القلب الرباعي، وفي آخرها أنها تمت في تاسع رمضان 1306. وتوجد (24) كراسا من التخريج، ينتهي الجزء الأول منها بنهاية الكراس (23)، ويبتديء الجزء الثاني بالكراس (24)، وأوله: باب آداب يوم الخميس. وقد كتب من هذا الكراس سبعة أوراق، ولم يتم شرح البيت الثاني من الباب المذكور.
و"سراج طالب العلوم" المذكور هو نظم للمستاري في آداب طالب العلم الذي شرحه بعد ذلك شيخنا البلغيثي برد الله ثراه.

16 - ديوان خطب منبرية. وهي (34) خطبة، اثنان وعشرون في خمسة وأربعين ورقة من القالب الرباعي، وهي التي خرجت من مبيضاتها، واثنا عشر لا زالت غير مخرجة، وهي تقع في ثماني عشرة ورقة من القالب الثماني بخط دقيق جدا، فالجميع ثلاث وخمسون ورقة. وهي في الموضوعات الآتية: كلمة الشهادة، الصلاة، اتباع السنة، محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، مكارم الأخلاق، التقوى، التوبة خطبتان، التحذير من المعاصي، عشر ذي الحجة خطبتان، خطبتا العيدين وقد كتبتا لمولاي أحمد بن المأمون البلغيثي برد الله ثراه بطلب منه عندما كان قاضيا بالبيضاء، حسبما في رسالة منه للمؤلف رحمه الله.

التحذير من الغيبة والنميمة والكذب والبهتان، الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، في رحمة الله، الحض على العمل الصالح، التوكل، الشكر، الزهد، إسقاط التدبير، الإسراء، الدعاء. وأحد عشر الباقية في مواعظ عامة وترغيب وترهيب. وتلك ما كان يخطب بها في مسجد أبي الجنود، أو جامع القرويين نيابة عن خطيب الثانية صهر المؤلف، وعن أولاد أخيه سيدي عبد الرحمن بالأولى.

"17 - تطييب المهج بحصول الفرج". في سبعة وثلاثين ورقة من القالب الرباعي، قال عنه: "هذا الكتاب أبسط فيه رجاء الخائفين، وأردع فيه الجهلة المعتدين المنهمكين في المعاصي والمخالفة في كل وقت وحين، حتى تأخر نزول المطر علينا في هذه السنين، فإن الذنوب تزيل النعم، وتحل النقم...إلخ".

"18 - عقد الدرر واللآلي على نصيحة الهلالي". في ستين ورقة من القالب الرباعي، فرغ منه في 11 شعبان 1311.

"19 - النصيحة". رجز في 16 ورقة من القالب الثماني، في (58) بيت، ومطلعها
قال الفقير أحمــــــــد الكــتاني :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: //عومــــــــــــ  ـل بالعفو وبالغفران
الحمد لله الذي يمنـــــــــح مــن :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: //يشاء ما يشــــــــاؤه من المحن

وهي مما لم يذكره من مؤلفاته في ترجمته التي كتيها بقلمه وأرسلها لأخيه الأكبر، العلامة المحدث الصوفي المؤرخ، الطائر الصيت؛ المرحوم سيدي محمد، والتي طلبها منه عندما كان بدمشق الشام ينقح كتابه في العائلة الكتانية؛ المسمى بــ: "النبذة اليسيرة النافعة". ومنها استمد ما كتبه في ترجمته هناك، ولعل المترجم كتب هذه النصيحة بعد تلك الترجمة.

"20 - مناهل الاختصاص بشرح نظم كلمة الإخلاص" في أربعين ورقة من القالب الرباعي، وقع الفراغ منه في 5 ذي الحجة 1308 

والنظم المذكور لأبي المحاسن يوسف بن عبد الله الريفي الورياغلي في إعراب كلمة الإخلاص وضبطها وبيان معناها، وهو في (113) بيت، وفي آخره أن اسمه: "الدرة اللطيفة في ضبط الكلمة الشريفة".

"21 - الدر المنظم في الخصال التي تفعل في عاشر المحرم". في (42) ورقة من القالب الرباعي

"22 -النشر لبعض خصال وفضائل العشر". أي: عشر ذي الحجة. في عشرين ورقة من القالب الرباعي، جمع فيه ما وقف عليه من الخصال التي تفعل فيها، وما ورد في فضلها. وهي: التهليل، والتكبير، والتحميد، والصيام والقيام والدعاء، وسائر خصال البر، وترك الأخذ من الأظفار والشعر لمن يريد أن يضحي، وصيام يوم عرفة لغير الحاج، وحفظه لسانه وسمعه وبصره فيه، ومباهاة الله ملائكته بأهل عرفة، وعتق رقابهم، وأن الذكر والدعاء وقراءة القرآن فيه أفضل منها في غيره، وذكر الأدعية الواردة فيه، وإحياء ليلة العيد، والمشي لقاصد العيد، ورفع الصوت في الذهاب إلى المصلى بالتهليل والتكبير، والذهاب من طريق والرجوع من أخرى، وصلاة العيد، والأضحية، والتكبير إثر الصلوات

"23 - عنوان الشرف الأسمى في الإمامة العظمى". في أربعة عشر ورقة من القالب الرباعي، مملوءة الهوامش بالإلحاقات والزيادات، وقع الفراغ منه في 3 محرم 1312. يشتمل على مقدمة في الإمامة لغة واصطلاحا، المطلب الأول في وجوب نصب الإمام، وختم هذا المطلب بالنهي عن طلب الإمارة من غير ضرورة. الثاني في صفات الأيمة، الثالث: فيما تنعقد به الإمامة، الرابع: في وجوب طاعة الإمام في غير معصية، الخامس: في أنه لا يجوز خلع الإمام بلا سبب، الخاتمة: في أن الإمام الحق بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أبوبكر، والرد على من خالف في ذلك، وأن ترتيب الخلفاء الراشدين في الأفضلية حسب ترتيبهم في الولاية.

"24 - تنبيه الأواه فيما لي من التوسل بأكرم خلق الله". وهو ديوان شعر، يقع في (42) ورقة، من القالب الرباعي، ويشتمل على 44 قصيدة كلها في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، في (1871) بيتا.

ومطلع أول قصيدة فيه:

في حب أحمدهم جُعلتُ فداك :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: //إن شئت أن ترقى إلى علياك

وتوجد في أوراقه وبقية مؤلفاته – رحمه الله – عدة قصائد مدحية أخرى ليست في الديوان.

"25 - الهمزية البهية في مدح خير البرية". في (34) ورقة من القالب الرباعي، تشتمل على (1500) بيتا. ومطلعها:

كــــــــيف يدرك شـــــأوك الأنبياء :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: //ولشمس الظهــــــــــو  ر أنت سمـــاء

كيف إذ كنت لم يكن واحد منـــ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ـــهم ولا كوكب ولا أرجـــــــــاء؟

وقد كان شرع في شرحها ولكنه لم يكتب منه إلا يسيرا.

"26 - الوتريات في الأمداح النبويات". في (22) ورقة من القالب الثماني، اشتملت على (29) قصيدة تقع في (461) بيتا، ذكر في مقدمتها أنه حاذى بها وتريات البغدادي عند مرضه، التماسا للشفاء ببركة التعلق به صلى الله عليه وسلم. ومطلعها:

صـــلاتك ربي والسلام على النبي :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: //صلاة بها صــــــدري بحــبه يملأ

أيســـلــــوك يا خير الخــــلائق عاقل :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: //بلى؛ لك يأوي ذو الذكاء ويلجأ

وفي الديوان السابق الذكر ثلاث قصائد من وتريات أخرى غير هذه

"27 - فجر السعادة الباسق، وقمر السيادة الشائق، على إسعاف الراغب الشائق، بخبر ولادة خير الأنبياء وسيد الخلائق". وهو شرح لقصة المولد النبوي بقلم أخيه الأكبر سيدي محمد رحمه الله، المولد الأول. يقع في أربعة عشر كراسا من القالب الرباعي، (140) ورقة.

"28-البحر الزاخر في أسماء سيد الأوائل والأواخر". في خمسة كراريس، تكلم فيه على من جمع أسماءه صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ كالفيروزبادي في "بصائر ذوي التمييز"، وابن دحية في "المستوفي"، والسيوطي في اختصار كتاب ابن دحية؛ وسماه: "البهجة البهية"، والبدر البلقيني في مجلده الحافل، وابن فارس، والقرطبي، والرصاع في "تحفة المحبين"، والزناتي، والجزولي في "الدلائل"، وابن الفاكهاني في "البدر المنير"، والسخاوي في "القول البديع"، والقسطلاني في "المواهب..."
ثم تكلم على أشهر أسمائه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأدلتها من القرآن والسنة؛ فذكر منها نحو: (4201) اسم، ثم ذكر في ثلاثة كراريس بقية أسماء مرتبة على حروف المعجم، وأظنه أبلغها إلى أكثر من (5000) اسم. 

29 - كتاب العلم النبوي المسمى بــ: "السر المصون [في أن الله أطلع نبيه على ما كان ويكون]"، في 14 كراسا من القالب الرباعي (136) ورقة، اشتمل على مقدمة وخمسة مقاصد وخاتمة. 

المقدمة في الفرق بين العلم الحادث والقديم، المقصد الأول في أن الله أودع في حقيقة نبيه سائر العلوم والحقائق والفهوم، ومنها: استمداد الأنبياء والمرسلين. 2) في أن الله كما أوجد هيكله صلى الله عليه وسلم الجسماني؛ كشف له عما أودع في حقيقته من سره الرباني. 3) فيما منحه من العلم الموهوب، وأكرمه به من الاطلاع على الغيوب. 4) في الجواب عن بعض الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث المنافية لما تقدم. 5) في أن من خزائن ما جمعه الله تعالى له صلى الله عليه وسلم تنفق أمته على طول الدهر مما لا حد له ولا حصر. الخاتمة فيما اختصت به هذه الأمة المحمدية من التصديق بسائر الأمور الغيبية. وكان الفراغ منه في 22 جمادى الأولى 1329، ثم زيد فيه بعد ذلك زيادات كثيرة.

"30 - المنح الفيضية على الصلاة المشيشية". في خمسة كراريس وورقتين من القالب الرباعي، (52) ورقة

"31 - الحديقة الغرا في شرح صلاة الحاتمي الكبرى". في خمسة كراريس وورقتين من القالب الرباعي.

"إزالة العقال عن ألفاظ جوهرة الكمال". في أربع كراريس من القالب الرباعي.32 -

"33 - الفتوحات الوهبية بشرح الصلوات المشيشية". في مائة وتسعة وتسعين ورقة من القالب الرباعي، بخط شقيق المؤلف وتلميذه العلامة المؤلف المرحوم سيدي عبد العزيز، وقد اعتنى بكتابته بالألوان كتابة جيدة منمقة، وهو مجلد تجليدا متينا.

وقد استغرقت المقدمة ثماني ورقات في الخطبة وبيان قدره صلى الله عليه وسلم والصلاة عليه، ثم شرع يشرح الصلوات المذكورة بصلوات أخرى إلى آخر الكتاب، وهو يشتمل على إحدى وعشرين قصيدة من شعر المؤلف في الجناب النبوي، لا تجد واحدة منها في الديوان السابق الذكر.

وله تسعة مؤلفات أخرى وعدة أوراق في الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، خمسة منها صلوات وتوسلات، يقع مجموعها في (577) ورقة، وأربعة أخرى شروح وفضائل تقع في (309)، ومن هذه الأخيرة: شرح لــ: "دلائل الخيرات" غير تام، يوجد منه خمسة عشر كراسا في قالب رباعي.

وله عشرة مؤلفات أخرى تتصل بموضوع السير والكمالات النبوية تقع في (572) ورقة، ومنها: شرح لمواضع متفرقة من همزية البوصيري، يوجد منه خمسة عشر كراسا، وحواش على شرح بنيس على عليها تقع في (357) ورقة وهي غير تامة. وله تسع رسائل صغرى تقع في (127) ورقة، وعشرة أخرى تقع في (132) ورقة.

موقفه من النظام الجديد (الاستعمار الفرنسي):

عندما تعين النظام بالمغرب (وكنت لا أزال صبيا صغيرا)، تأثر – رحمه الله – شديد التأثر، وعزم على الهجرة للمدينة المنورة، فباع جل كتبه، وشرع في بيع دار سكناه، فقامت الحرب العظمى الماضية، فاضطر – رحمه الله – للانتظار، ثم انتهت باحتلال البلاد العربية التي كانت تابعة لتركيا، واختلال الأحوال بالحجاز، فبقي – رحمه الله – ينتظر استقرار الأمور للرحيل حتى فاجأه الموت وهو على هذه النية رحمه الله.

ومع أنه قضى تحت هذا النظام نحوا من أحد عشر سنة فإنه لم يجتمع ولا مرة واحدة بأي أحد من رجاله، ولم يحضر لهم احتفالا بقدوم سفر أو عيد أو أية مناسبة من المناسبات، مع كثرة ما كان يقام من ذلك إذذاك، ومن عرف تاريخ تلك الأيام وشدة حرص الرجال الجدد على التعرف بالناس واستمالتهم – خصوصا من كانت له مكانة بين الناس - وعرف مختلف الوسائل التي كانت تتخذ للوصول لذلك، وعرف أن من كان يحيى مثل حياة الفقيد – رحمه الله – قمين بأن يكون له كثير من الأعداء والحسدة والطاغين، وعرف أن كثيرين ممن كانوا من طبقته قد سلكوا نحو هذا النظام مسلك التقية والمداراة، عدو ممن أيدوه وانغمسوا في حمأته.

وعرف شدة حكم الإرهاب الذي كان مصلتا فوق الرقاب، وسهولة الأخذ بالظنة، والإعدام لأقل شبهة، والوقت وقت إقرار نظام جديد، ثم وقت حرب طاحنة تبعث على الشك والارتياب لموجب ولغير موجب. ناهيك بمن هاجر أخوه من قبله، فأصبح إذ ذاك تحت حكم دولة معادية وهو على نية اللحاق به، لا يستر ذلك ولا يحجم به.

نقول: إن من عرف ذلك؛ عرف أنه لا يستطيع أن يقف ذلك الموقف السلبي الحازم الصريح إلا من كانت له شجاعة نفسية وإيمان متين.

ومما أستحضره من مواقفه الغريبة في الباب: أنه في إحدى السنوات قومت دارنا لأداء ضريبة المباني تقويما مرتفعا، فبلغ ذلك لبعض أعيان الحومة الذين كانوا يساعدون الإدارة الجديدة في مثل هذه الأمور، ولعله الحاج محمد مكوار، فانتقد ذلك لديهم. فبينما نحن في إحدى الأصبحة؛ إذا بمقدم الحومة يأتينا مخبرا أن الكمندان (فلان) سيأتي لزيارتنا في الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر لإعادة النظر في تقويم الدار، ويؤكد على الوالد – رحمه الله – في انتظاره في الوقت المحدد. 

ومع أن العرف الجاري إذ ذاك يقضي بإعداد حفلة لطيفة لاستقبال الضيف والترحيب به، والتقرب له؛ فإن الوالد – رحمه الله – اغتم لهذا النبأ أشد الغم، ثم أرسل إلى تلميذه سيدي أحمد القادري وطلب إليه أن ينوب عنه في استقباله وإجابته عن أسئلته، والاعتذار عنه إن سأل عنه. ثم جلس هو في الفوقي مع النساء يدعو الله تعالى حتى خرج الزائر بعدما قضى ثلاثة أو أربعة دقائق في مشاهدة الدار والسؤال عما بها من المرافق.

وأدخل لدارنا صبي صغير راية فرنسية، فمزقها له – رحمه الله – ونهاه عن حملها مرة أخرى. وعندما استقر المهاجمون بالبلاد؛ ألزموا السكان برفع الرايات الفرنسية فوق الدور إعلانا للاعتراف بالأمر الواقع، فامتنع – رحمه الله – من تعليقها في سطحنا ولو كانت النتيجة ما عساها أن تكون.

وتلك كانت عادته مع اليهود أيضا؛ لا ينظر إليهم، ولا يجتمع معهم، وحدث أثناء تجهيز أختي أن اضطر لإحضار يهودي لخياطة الفراش، إذ لم يكن إذ ذاك بفاس مسلم ولا مسلمة يعرف ذلك؟، فكلف الحاج أحمد صفيرة بالنيابة عنه في هذه المهمة، وأفرغنا السفلي مما فيه، وجعلنا به ما يحتاجه (الملعون)، وقضى معه الحاج أحمد يومين. فإذا أراد الوالد – رحمه الله – الدخول والخروج استدبره ومر بحيث لم يواجهه أصلا. وأخبرنا في دروس "المختصر" قبيل وفاته بأقل من شهر – رحمه الله – أنه لم يمر في حياته بالملاح أصلا.

ومن ذلك: امتناعه من الإتيان بالطبيب الكاهن عند مرضه، وقد كان يوصينا في مرض موته بكتمان خبر مرضه ونوعه حتى لا يصل إليهم فيأتون لأخذه بالقوة ويقتلوه كما قتلوا عمه (يعني الشيخ أحمد بن غدريس الكتاني المتوفى سنة 1336 رحمه الله تعالى) وغيره؟

وقد أدخلت للدار وأنا صغير الرحلة الباريسية بقلم محب المترجم ومقدره ومعتقده السيد عبد الله الفاسي، فغضب – رحمه الله – غضبا شديدا، وضربني ثم مزقها.

ومن تتمة هذا الفصل: ما كان يوليه – رحمه الله – من اهتمام بالحرب الريفية، وكانت إذ ذاك في بدايتها بين الريف والإسبان، فكان يسأل عن أخبارها على بغضه للأخبار خاصها وعامها، ويدعو كثيرا مع بطلها ويتشوق إلى الهجرة إليه والموت تحت لوائه.

وفي رمضان سنة 1339 كان يدرس كتاب الجهاد من صحيح مسلم، وفي إحدى المناسبات جعل – رحمه الله – يبكي لأن الإسلام يقتضينا الموت بأيدي الأعداء في ساحة الدفاع عن الحق وإعلاء كلمة الله، ولكنا نموت فوق فراشنا كالجيف، وذكر جهاد الريف ودعا الله أن يميته شهيدا.

وسمعته مرة يحكي لبعض أخصائه الأقربين أن أحد دعاة الأجانب من المسلمين أرسل له مرة هدية مالية مهمة في جملة من بعث لهم من العلماء، فأبى – رحمه الله – قبولها وأغلظ القول لحاملها إليه. وقد تواترت له كرامات كثيرة جدا في هذا الباب.

وبالجملة؛ فقد كان في هذا الباب – رحمه الله – على آثار جده المغوار المجاهد مولاي إدريس (المتوفى سنة 1282) الذي خاض غمار حرب تطوان عندما هاجمها الإسبان وبقي أسيرا تحت يدهم مدة – رحمه الله – ووالده (جعفر بن إدريس الكتاني) العدو اللدود لليهود ومخالطيهم، ومؤلف المجلد القيم الجليل العظيم القدر، الخالد المجد، ضد الاحتماء بالدول الأجنبية (يعني الدواهي المدهية للفرق المحمية).

وأخيه مؤلف "النصيحة"(يعني الإمام محمد بن جعفر الكتاني صاحب "نصيحة أهل الإسلام بما يدفع عنهم داء الكفرة اللئام) التي سارت مسير الشمس، والتي كان الأمير محمد بن عبد الكريم الخطابي يستخدمها في الدعوة للثورة بين القبائل الريفية والجبلية نظرا لقيمتها في ذاتها، ولقيمة مؤلفها وشهرته في سائر الأوساط المغربية حسبما أخبرني بذلك خطيب الثورة الريفية، تلميذ مؤلفها، الرجل الصالح الموقر، شيبة الحمد؛ الفقيه محمد بن علي الريفي؛ المشهور بأبي لحية، وهو منفي لحد الآن بمنفى آسفي.

وقد وقفت على ثلاث رسائل مما كان يكاتب به أخاه الأكبر عندما كان في المدينة المنورة: الأولى بتاريخ 18 رمضان (يوم السبت) بدون ذكر (فراغ بمقدار كلمة) وبدون إمضاء. والثانية بتاريخ يوم الخميس 5 شعبان 1331. والثالثة يوم الخميس 29 جمادى الأولى 1332 وهي أيضا بدون إمضاء.

وهو يذكر في الأولى أنه شاع الخبر بأن أحمد الهبة دخل مراكش في قوة عظيمة "فالله يعينه ويقويه"، وأن أخاه محمد الحسن قبضه السلطان الجديد يوسف بن الحسن ليلة الجمعة 17 رمضان "الله يلطف به ويجعل له فرجا ومخرجا"، ثم قال: "والزاوية الكتانية حلتها الفئة (فراغ بمقدار كلمة) قبحها الله وأذلها عاجلا."

ويقول في ختام الرسالة الثانية: "وكيف يطيب العيش في هذه البلدة والأمر لا يزيد إلا شدة؟. نسأل الله أن يتداركنا بألطافه الخفية."

ويقول في الثالثة: "ولا تسألوا عما بنا من مرض القلب وسائر الجوارح مما نشاهده ونسمعه عن أعداء الكفار. فالله يجعل لنا فرجا ومخرجا، ويعجل لنا بالهجرة على وجه يرضيه ويرضى به عنا. فبالله عليكم – سادتي – إلا ما أكثرتم من الضراعة إلى الله تعالى والشفاعة برسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شأننا، فقد ضاقت علينا الأرض بما رحبت، ولم نجد سبيلا إلى التخلص.

وله أدعية وصلوات وتوسلات في نفس الموضوع، إذ كان كما قال البوصيري:

ما له جـــــبلة إلا جبلة المو :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: //ثَقِ؛ إما توسل وإما دعاء؟

وأخبار المترجم فيما يتعلق بهذا الفصل كثيرة جليلة، نكتفي الآن منها بهذا القدر.

المكتبة:
ذكر الدكتور حمزة الكتاني أن خزانة الشيخ إبراهيم الكتاني رحمه الله تعالى، هي الآن بين يدي ورثته الذين أغلقوها في وجه الباحثين. لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد. إلا أن يقف الباحثون على نسخ انتسخت عنها، ولم نقف من ذلك إلا على ديوان شعري له...

----------


## أم نور الهدى

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------

